# SHTF/WROL - Prisons



## PrepperFF712 (Nov 12, 2015)

Has anyone thought about what would happen in a SHTF/WROL scenario when it comes to the incarcerated? I ask because my wife is a Federal Corrections Officer and with her position, as with any law enforcement, she may be ordered to be there due to staffing issues. 

What do you all think would happen to them?

Discuss.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

IN many of the fiction books they release the non violent offenders and killed the murderers, rapists, and other violent inmates 

I am glad I do not work in the prison system...


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

My vote goes to keep them incarcerated.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

PrepperFF712 said:


> Has anyone thought about what would happen in a SHTF/WROL scenario when it comes to the incarcerated? I ask because my wife is a Federal Corrections Officer and with her position, as with any law enforcement, she may be ordered to be there due to staffing issues.
> 
> What do you all think would happen to them?
> 
> Discuss.


What is your wife's opinion? She's the one that deals with the inmates on a daily basis so I'm curious.

I agree with Neonoah (I think?) I will leave it to the guards discretion. They will most likely have a better idea on who can integrate back into society and who should be left in their cages to rot. The average person like me who has never been to the pen would damn then all to dehydration. The guards that know the inmates maybe able to cull the good ones out...


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

I see guards walking away from the violent offenders, and possibly releasing the non violent offenders.


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

I see smart prepper groups lining up outside of medium and maximum security for 30 days and shooting anything and anyone that steps foot outside. Recidivism is no joke. Nor is the amount of organized crime that lives within those walls. I'm sorry but this is life and death and they had their chance. We are talking without rule of law and these are dangerous people that couldn't function in a society with rules. Imagine what comes in a society without rules. The gangs that form coming out of those facilities might be the greatest threat to preppers. Even more so than remnants of governmental or law enforcement agencies trying to enforce a bogus rule of law.


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

And I don't mean pot dealers or people in for DUI or whatever. I'm talking murderers, rapists, strong arm robbers, and especially child molesters.


Mosinator762x54r said:


> I see smart prepper groups lining up outside of medium and maximum security for 30 days and shooting anything and anyone that steps foot outside. Recidivism is no joke. Nor is the amount of organized crime that lives within those walls. I'm sorry but this is life and death and they had their chance. We are talking without rule of law and these are dangerous people that couldn't function in a society with rules. Imagine what comes in a society without rules. The gangs that form coming out of those facilities might be the greatest threat to preppers. Even more so than remnants of governmental or law enforcement agencies trying to enforce a bogus rule of law.


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

I think it's a mistake not too. Do you have any idea what lives inside those walls?



neonoah said:


> I see you getting too close to the rubber room.
> Nobody's going to do that except guys that just FINALLY get their perceived chance to "haveta do it!" justified. But I don't think you successfully justify and I'm pretty sure you will have more pressing things to do.
> But, all popation who wants to lead their people on "missions" are welcome to, as we have too many people already.


----------



## OldeTSgt (Jul 25, 2012)

Most units have contingency plans for lots of things - but if the Rule of Law totally collapses - I am sure most CO's will leave to tend to their families without CO's the people will escape easily - even if you locked them all in their cells many would find a way out


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

PrepperFF712 said:


> Has anyone thought about what would happen in a SHTF/WROL scenario when it comes to the incarcerated? I ask because my wife is a Federal Corrections Officer and with her position, as with any law enforcement, she may be ordered to be there due to staffing issues.
> 
> What do you all think would happen to them?
> 
> Discuss.


Based upon my meager knowledge of the corrections systems, it would be expected that initially no major change but eventually things would go on lockdown. If staff came up short, it would likely be allocated, however if resources got short state facilities with "low level criminals, might be put into work gangs to help with the crisis in some way. Custodial orders, atleast good behaving prisoners, non violent type offenders etc..

I would expect federal pen to go on lockdown, until things normalized. Prisoners would get really really mad but would be confined to their cells.

If prison staff stopped showing up, or left after being locked in also, live in, perhaps if there was space for staff to bunk, or conversion of part of the place for staff to bunk if it was too dangerous. It all depends on what the wardens put in, and how serious the situation is I would guess.

It also depends if the site considers the workers an essential service or not. If there was availability shortages in corrections staff would be filled by peace officers such as police, or national guard or the military.

If it got really really bad i.e. WROL they would probably die unless prison staff let them go. it is possible some prisoners would be killed and the others let go but this is an extreme situation that really cannot be determined to be likely to occur short of a major nuclear exchange type issue everyman for themself type deal. Normally PENS such as Federal Pens would be considered high priority as they might need them to put prisoners into so they would be maintained. Fed pens which are limited as well as state sites and other facilities are relative strategic sites because they are often relatively secure from both the outside and the inside, making them a place of interest. They also often have various resources.

I would expect most stuff to be business as usual, and anything more serious than a lockdown would be very serious indeed.

Also based on other nations - people who are loyal to the nation may be drafted, provided they fight for the nation if it is a war type situation. If they are loyal they might be granted time in favour of their sentence or release as a reward for doing service to the state.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

While I've never been in jail I've spent a fair amount of time around county jail inmates.

"While collar" criminals, if things are that bad there won't be any companies to embezzle from so let them go.
Drug dealer level... no more drug distribution systems so let them go. Hard to cook meth without the ingredients. 
Burglars, same as drug dealers although we may regret that later. No easy way to "fence" stolen goods.
Rapists and Murderers, I'm glad I don't live near any major prisons. I suspect in most cases they will also be released because how hard it is to shoot a defenseless human, at least it would be for me and I suspect most guards would feel the same although I could certainly shoot any man who raped a child.


----------



## PrepperFF712 (Nov 12, 2015)

They sure wouldn't. I've been to the Pen for a tour. These cells are locked tight. In the event of a major collapse of world economy, oil, what have you, the standard procedure to maintain security of the institution is to lock them down into their cells. I've seen lockdowns last for a month or more. Inmates will go stark raving mad, but the reality is, you would eventually within 6-8 weeks have cells with corpses in them. 

Let them escape? That goes against every fibre of a CO's being.


----------



## SittingElf (Feb 9, 2016)

Much more humane to shoot the hardcores than to just lock them in their cells to starve to death. Yes, it would be difficult, but given a situation where the lights were simply not going to come back on, there really isn't a choice. You can't release those who would then victimize people trying to survive.

Drug offenses, Tax evaders, White collar criminals, DUI's, simple assaults, and similar non-violent criminals should just be let go and wished good luck. 

Double taps to the rest, and go home.

Nothing else would be more humane.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Having hauled semi loads of food to correctional faculties for a couple years in WI and MN. Once SHTF the drivers I'm sure won't be risking their lives to feed the inmates. If trucks and supplies will even be available. Lock the doors and gates after a week or so things will work out with no outside help being needed. 

If your in prison for a reason there is no need to release anybody. So they can prey on the weak and unprepared?? Remember everyone in prison is innocent and never did a thing wrong. Just ask they'll tell you.


----------



## ffparamedic (Dec 14, 2015)

This has been a big concern of mine as I'm only 4 miles from a facility with 1500 medium security inmates, our COs are mainly younger black women that I could foresee being conned into opening the gates if SHTF.


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

It only takes one person. It doesn't matter what color, gender, religion, correctional status. Keep that in mind. Just one and for whatever reason...sympathy, debt to be paid, loyalty, compassion, weakness, or sheer stupidity...and whoever is alive inside is potentially alive on the outside and multiply that by the number on inmates and there, my friends, is the largest most dangerous nothing to lose mob in all of a SHTF situation.



ffparamedic said:


> This has been a big concern of mine as I'm only 4 miles from a facility with 1500 medium security inmates, our COs are mainly younger black women that I could foresee being conned into opening the gates if SHTF.


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

Chipper said:


> Remember everyone in prison is innocent and never did a thing wrong. Just ask they'll tell you.


Actually that isn't true. Most people either tell the truth or lie about what they did to avoid being labled a paedophile, cop or informant.

It is actually common for people to even go as far as showing other inmates the prison inmate documents they have on hand to proove they arn't a paedophile. The whole, everyone hiding why they are in jail, is an urban myth. Anyone who says they were innocent likely is, people earn cred by being a bad boy not the other way around, especially when it comes to facilities with gangs which is like most. They cherish being a criminal not the other way around, unless it is an offence against a child or helpless victim, which violates the honour code of criminals.

You know its even more important to know what your cellmate is in for. People not only admit what they are in for,but there are countless examples of inmates spilling beans on crimes they weren't convicted of. Do some research. From what I can tell you arn't speaking the truth on the matter.

For driving food to prisons, you don't seem to have a very clear view of what actually goes on, you think they would train you or require you to take a course on corrections or something to be eligible to do that. Guess not.

Actual criminals arn't afraid of being criminals, it is part of their lifestyle. They learn to be better criminals in jail, that is their rehabilitation, improving their criminal prospects, because they ain't ever going to get back into society as a first class citizen, that is why so many people recommit, getting in with a gang, learning more about how to score, getting connections etc... Generally only the ones who get college educations etc.. get out because they have hopes for being accepted into society as a skilled labourer instead of menial labour or crime. It is an in to criminal society, not an out out of criminal society into society. You need to give people an in to society for that to happen, its a backwards system, and people definitely ain't hiding why they are in, the gangs have ways of finding out anyway. These are large organizations.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I am guessing most, if not all, guards will walk away and leave them in lock down. Guards will want to be with their family and keep in mind most live near the prison. No, they will leave them locked up and let nature take it's coarse. In another life I have had limited contact with these people and trust me when I say we don't want them roaming loose among us. Besides, we have enough of those types not in prison that we will have to deal with. Compassion has nothing to do with it. If you were to happen up on one of these types you can be sure he would show absolutely no compassion for you or your family.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Agreed Prepared One. I know them as well, and am aware that their lack of character combined with their state of non-preparedness needs to be far away from me and my family. Not judgmental ….. just common sense.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

As a previous correction officer of Georgia and Michigan, I can say that this subject is not taught in the correctional academy. If you want an answer I recommend that you write your governors office as the department of corrections probably wont answer it if you contact them directly. 

I personally don't think they have a plan for a societal breakdown. As far as C/O's walking away. The women with family's, especially single mothers will probably be the first to walk off of the job. I don't think that prisons will be opened up. County Jails yes as those are generally petty crimes.


----------



## Jp4GA (Jan 21, 2016)

I think for the first few days things would go on as normal. However once it is determined that life as we know it is over most if not all guards would walk away leaving the prisoners locked up. My nephew works in a facility and he said he would walk away and not think twice about it because letting them go would make life very difficult for him and others that live nearby. I think many guards would fear that they would be killed before they could reach the front doors.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Are we talking about the walking dead or hurricane katrina?

If its a walking dead we're not coming back for a long time scenario then I don't know. People feel strongly about this but I don't believe everybody in prison deserves a death sentence because of a few mistakes. People forget its awful easy to go down a path that leads to incarceration especially when there is an addiction problem like we have today. That being said I have a feeling that child molesters, thieves, rapists, you name it will be dealt with quiet a bit more harshly in the new world then they do in this one.

If its a hurricane katrina scenario then prisons will be locked down and if it becomes unsafe then prisoners will be relocated just like they where during hurricane katrina.


----------



## SittingElf (Feb 9, 2016)

NotTooProudToHide said:


> That being said I have a feeling that child molesters, thieves, rapists, you name it will be dealt with quiet a bit more harshly in the new world then they do in this one.


So, you advocate releasing them to be "dealt with more harshly" outside? Is that before, or after they have returned to the activity they were incarcerated for? Would you risk a young son or daughter's life or body while these guys roam in the interest of being humanitarian in the hope that they wouldn't return to their previous actions?

Guys, I know I'm new here, but you have GOT to take stock. In the situation where the grid goes down and ain't coming back, you have to cleanse yourself of former charitable and/or humanitarian instincts and get tough...REALLY tough. We're talking life or DEATH at stake! 90% of the population is going to perish from lack of preparedness, or attacks. Letting violent criminals or molesters out on the streets is crazy. Your life and your family' are going to be constantly at threat as it is.

The humanitarian action is NOT to let the criminals starve to death...most don't deserve that level of torture. Double tapping them...one to the chest, one to the head... is THE humanitarian action, and you can be assured that you did the right thing, both for yourself, and for the incarcerated. Go home, throw up, and move forward.

The only other option is to expose yourself to a credible and dangerous threat.

Cheers.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

SittingElf said:


> So, you advocate releasing them to be "dealt with more harshly" outside? Is that before, or after they have returned to the activity they were incarcerated for? Would you risk a young son or daughter's life or body while these guys roam in the interest of being humanitarian in the hope that they wouldn't return to their previous actions?
> 
> Guys, I know I'm new here, but you have GOT to take stock. In the situation where the grid goes down and ain't coming back, you have to cleanse yourself of former charitable and/or humanitarian instincts and get tough...REALLY tough. We're talking life or DEATH at stake! 90% of the population is going to perish from lack of preparedness, or attacks. Letting violent criminals or molesters out on the streets is crazy. Your life and your family' are going to be constantly at threat as it is.
> 
> ...


I have no problem with either option as a solution so long as they are not turned loose. The question of deserving would be mute in my mind.


----------



## GrumpyBiker (Nov 25, 2015)

I figured I'd just sit and watch this for a bit before chimimg in.

Reality check folks.
There are 125 inmates on average in the "locks / pods" in my prison with only one officer per lock / pod.
Unlike the Hollywood movies, inmates are only locked in their cells ( if it's a prison that actually has cells) at night.
The cell doors are open the rest of the day.
In pods vs cell blocks the inmates live in open squad bays like the ones I was in in boot camp at Parris Island.
The inmates can take over a prison *Any Time They Want* !
It's a numbers game, they have the numbers to take it but they don't have the ability to hold it.
The power & water is shut off immediately once a riot kicks off. 
It gets ugly quick , just look at Lucisville Ohio riots .
They went thru concrete walls, over powered the under staffed guards and took the keys to the vital locations in the prison.
It's fences vs tall stone walls these days and with ladders in the maintence areas it's an easy trip over those fences.
Especially if everyone's hauled ass.
The inmates have access to TV and radio so they'd be up to speed on the situation.
Not to mention the info & rumors passed around by the prison staff who are worried about their families etc.

Honestly, the prisons would be lost in a heart beat & if the situation was a true fall of our society it would be every man for themselves.
The incarcerated would be running loose among us all.
Of course not every prisoner would make it out as many would die at the hands of their fellow inmates.
But given the number of inmates incarcerated in America, were the Hollywood SHTF situation to occur all across the country....
(We have 2000 at ours alone & 32 prisons in Ohio)

It would quickly have some new & very dangerous players on the board.


----------



## GrumpyBiker (Nov 25, 2015)

Great, one little area is maybe GTG.
In my opinion, you have too much faith in human beings.
There are folks in my area who have forgotten that there are 3 prisons & one multicounty jail all on one road !
They are hidden in plain sight, forgotten or overlooked by most.
Do a little exersize , name all the prisons & their locations in your state that you can.
Then Google it & see how many you missed.
It's interesting!


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

I would say that the prisoners would be left to die and the staff would simply walk away. 
The staff doesn't have some mine of wisdom and they would not know what to do. 
Not without orders from the governor.
Prison/jail staff aren't that smart fro the the most part. Maybe not all of them, but there are some pretty dull witted guards.


----------



## GrumpyBiker (Nov 25, 2015)

That's not far from the truth.
Most of the people working here are prior military, which have often been lumped into the dim witted category.
We have such a hard time finding people with the balls and work ethic to make it thru the academy & off probation that they've gone to a "Welfare to Work" program to fill positions.
Like the Army during the Gulf War, a GED is all you need.
At $50,000-$70,000 per year plus benefits *Edit*(once they've "stepped out"- union term) , we still can't keep people.
Strange, no one wants to work for 30 years with societies worst offenders !
Funny how that is !


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

GrumpyBiker said:


> I figured I'd just sit and watch this for a bit before chimimg in.
> 
> Reality check folks.
> There are 125 inmates on average in the "locks / pods" in my prison with only one officer per lock / pod.
> ...


false. They are locked down whenever they need to be locked down. In general policies may differ from facility to facility, but no it is not an accurate representation to say that cells are only locked down at night. I suggest you research this a bit more before you make such faulty presentations of lock-down policies across the board.
The level of security of the site often low/medium/high, and the specific policies of the site, and practices will determine what conditions exist or behaviours exist which result in inmates being placed in lockdown.

As indicated some areas will be lockdown 24/7 except for potential 15 minute breaks once or twice a day (if that) for showering or a secure yard area. At other times people will be locked down for days due to security concerns or disciplinary matters, or other needs. It varies. It is in no way representative to say lockdown only occurs at night that is horribly unrepresentative.

Where are you getting your facts from grumpybiker?

Lockdown occures when a lockdown is ordered and that can occur at anytime.

Bear in mind outside of the US and Canada, say Columbia there is atleast one OPEN PRISON that people are left to take care of themselves, but this does not occur in North America only Latin America. There are a wide variety of facilities however when speaking of Pens/Prisons normally I think we imagine conventional prisons not live in house arrest facilities. Latin America occassional employs a system of more prisoner freedom, often these sorts of arrangements have family provide them with their food etc..


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

the guards live local - have their family and friends to consider ..... they know the crap scum of world better than anyone .... if it's TEOTWAWKI - End of the World - it's a Jim Jones Cool Ade party for the bunch .... highly doubt that anyone goes out the front door free - just because they're a druggie or white collar doesn't make the animal tame ....

any orange jumpsuit I see gets a bullet - no questions asked


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

the guards live local - have their family and friends to consider ..... they know the crap scum of world better than anyone .... if it's TEOTWAWKI - End of the World - it's a Jim Jones Cool Ade party for the bunch .... highly doubt that anyone goes out the front door free - just because they're a druggie or white collar doesn't make the animal tame ....

any orange jumpsuit I see gets a bullet - no questions asked


----------



## GrumpyBiker (Nov 25, 2015)

Edit multiple posts


----------



## GrumpyBiker (Nov 25, 2015)

I usually get a good chuckle from most posts.
But as a current State Prison Guard with 20yrs seniority I'm surprised by the opinions here.
Both good, bad & funny. 
I supposed on line, everyone's an expert.


----------



## GrumpyBiker (Nov 25, 2015)

Will2 said:


> false. They are locked down whenever they need to be locked down. In general policies may differ from facility to facility, but no it is not an accurate representation to say that cells are only locked down at night. I suggest you research this a bit more before you make such faulty presentations of lock-down policies across the board.
> The level of security of the site often low/medium/high, and the specific policies of the site, and practices will determine what conditions exist or behaviours exist which result in inmates being placed in lockdown.
> 
> As indicated some areas will be lockdown 24/7 except for potential 15 minute breaks once or twice a day (if that) for showering or a secure yard area. At other times people will be locked down for days due to security concerns or disciplinary matters, or other needs. It varies. It is in no way representative to say lockdown only occurs at night that is horribly unrepresentative.
> ...


Comprehension isn't your strong suit is it? 
In my quote that you posted I said " in MY Prison"...
What prison were you incarcerated in , or work in ?


----------



## GrumpyBiker (Nov 25, 2015)

Damn double taps


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

GrumpyBiker said:


> Comprehension isn't your strong suit is it?
> In my quote that you posted I said " in MY Prison"...
> What prison were you incarcerated in , or work in ?


LOL good one.

What prison do you work for, I have a nudgin you are lying.

I am very very sure you are either not a prison guard or are intentionally lying about when lockdown occur.

There is just too much documentary i.e. non-fiction information out there. I have researched the prison system since my highschool law classes. I have quite a bit of knowledge on the subject, and I would bet my life on the fact that lockdowns occur far more often then simply a nighttime lockdown. Sorry try again you just demonstrated you lie and are a faulty information source.

ABA Policy is

Standard 23-3.9 Conditions during lockdown

(a) The term "lockdown" means a decision by correctional authorities to suspend activities in one or more housing areas of a correctional facility and to confine prisoners to their cells or housing areas.

(b) A lockdown of more than one day should be imposed only to restore order; to address an imminent threat of violence, disorder, or serious contagion; or to conduct a comprehensive search of the facility.

(c) During any lockdown, correctional authorities should not suspend medical services, food service, and provision of necessities, although necessary restrictions in these services should be permitted. Prisoners should continue to have unrestricted access to toilets, washbasins, and drinking water. Except in the event of an emergency lockdown of less than [72 hours] in which security necessitates denial of such access, prisoners should be afforded access to showers, correspondence, delivery of legal materials, and grievance procedures.

(d) In the event of a lockdown of longer than [7 days], a qualified mental health professional should visit the affected housing units at least weekly to observe and talk with prisoners in order to assess their mental health and provide necessary services.

(e) A lockdown should last no longer than necessary. As the situation improves, privileges and activities for the affected area should be progressively increased. Procedures should exist for identifying individual prisoners who did not participate in incidents that led to the lockdown and whose access to programs and movement within the facility may be safely restored prior to the termination of lockdown status. In the extraordinary situation that a lockdown lasts longer than [30 days], officials should mitigate the risks of mental and physical deterioration by increasing out-of-cell time and in-cell programming opportunities.

(f) Correctional officials should not use a lockdown to substitute for disciplinary sanctions or for reclassification of prisoners.

If in fact you live in Ohio as you state, working for a state prison it would be one of these two

Ohio State Penitentiary (OSP)	
Pickaway Correctional Institution (PCI)

Lets take a look at those lockdown policies now to indicate if in fact you are a total liar who is putting on a false persona.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

GrumpyBiker said:


> I usually get a good chuckle from most posts.
> But as a current State Prison Guard with 20yrs seniority I'm surprised by the opinions here.
> Both good, bad & funny.
> I supposed on line, everyone's an expert.


Everybody's an ex navy seal sniper medic swat team member :friendly_wink:

Like I said, I have no clue what contingency plans there are for a Walking Dead type SHTF and prisons, but I suspect that there are a few that involve the national guard//state police. What my fear is and its very plausible is that things get to the point where emergency responders, soldiers, and even prison guards abandon their posts to go be with their families and I can't fault them for that because thats exactly what I would do. Thats when things are going to get bad.


----------



## GrumpyBiker (Nov 25, 2015)

A pic as I head out the door.
If you know the Departmental Standards of employee conduct concerning social media in the State of Ohio you know I am not about to get into details.
But it also doesn't take a rocket scientist to deduce from my VFW post # what is close by.

So where were you incarcerated?

edit: and BTW, who in their right mind wants to claim to be a prison guard? 
( I'm not PC so I don't refer to myself as a Corrections officer)
He doesn't question my claim to being a Marine or my VFW status but rather being prison guard.
Theirs no wow factor to that! We have women down the hall doing the same job so there's not even a "tough guy " factor to it.
I swear, internet commandos are incredibly annoying.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

SittingElf said:


> So, you advocate releasing them to be "dealt with more harshly" outside? Is that before, or after they have returned to the activity they were incarcerated for? Would you risk a young son or daughter's life or body while these guys roam in the interest of being humanitarian in the hope that they wouldn't return to their previous actions?
> 
> Guys, I know I'm new here, but you have GOT to take stock. In the situation where the grid goes down and ain't coming back, you have to cleanse yourself of former charitable and/or humanitarian instincts and get tough...REALLY tough. We're talking life or DEATH at stake! 90% of the population is going to perish from lack of preparedness, or attacks. Letting violent criminals or molesters out on the streets is crazy. Your life and your family' are going to be constantly at threat as it is.
> 
> ...


I'm not advocating anything man, I'm just pointing out in a world where you don't have prisons, courts of law, and police protection justice (or injustice) becomes a lot more simple. I don't know whats going to happen with prison inmates if long term SHTF occurred, I can say with reasonable certainty though that the prison guards won't be machine gunning inmates down.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Will2 said:


> LOL good one.
> 
> What prison do you work for, I have a nudgin you are lying.
> 
> ...


You are a complete and total moron. Did you not deduce the man's profession from his earlier post? And wtf would you know about it, anyway? Other than what you googled and then called someone out as a liar? Maybe instead of being a total douchebag all the time you could realize that some folks mean what they say. Reading comprehension is not your strong suit. Now let's sit back and watch you research Google for all kinds of counter points that are false but you will believe them like the blind sheep you are... And quit with all the reporting of posts. All it does it make you look like the little female dog that you are.


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

I don't know man. I don't think you are giving the prison guards enough credit for your area. I've been to some bad parts of Akron, Toledo/Findlay, and Youngstown (where most of my family is from, not me, but my parents). Ohio is a tough tough place when it comes to crime. Cleavland is no joke either. People think Ohio is some cornfield, but it's not. And they forget Detroit and Gary (both murder capital of the world at any given point) are just a few short hours away.



GrumpyBiker said:


> A pic as I head out the door.
> If you know the Departmental Standards of employee conduct concerning social media in the State of Ohio you know I am not about to get into details.
> But it also doesn't take a rocket scientist to deduce from my VFW post # what is close by.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

double post. I don't know what's going on with my computer tonight.


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

GrumpyBiker said:


> A pic as I head out the door.
> If you know the Departmental Standards of employee conduct concerning social media in the State of Ohio you know I am not about to get into details.
> But it also doesn't take a rocket scientist to deduce from my VFW post # what is close by.
> 
> ...


I don't want to side track this discussion but when I see statements that are undeniably false made by someone who claims to be a lifelong professional - although also claiming to be in the USMC, over 20 years ago, I start to have to look at the information chain. I havn't investigated you in depth online, nor do I intend to at this point. I have little reason to doubt you are a US marine I havn't seen anything that clearly disproves that to me beyond a reasonable doubt. In fact I am convinced one of two situations exist in regard to your knowledge of lockdowns 1. you do not work at a state prison as civillian staff 2. you are lying about what occurs there.

I don't need to take it beyond that, in fact I have 0 interest in going on a side track to prove you arn't a prison guard. I may however contact Ohio State government and see if they have any concerns about someone who appears not to be a prison employee posing as one. I have no reason to get into a pissing contest with you. If you want to get into an argument over your identity start a new thread in the general post. I am guessing since you are sworn to secrecy as you say this will not be provable on your end, leaving me to contact state officials to see if they have any concerns with your statements and if not, then whatever, but have no doubt you are lying about lockdown policies in Ohio. I could post up a lot of documentation proving that from information authorities. If you do want to start that discussion start a new thread and I will oblige, however it diverges too much from the topic itself for me to side track the discussion.

(PS regarding your internet commando slur- I am not trying to gain anyones confidence, on the contrary, I have repeatedly told people not to trust people just because they can type words, and second I hate infighting online, as I have been a victim of peoples flamebaiting for years. I am not an internet commando, nor do I want to argue with you over a fact you have no way of proving, and it is public knowledge that lockdowns occur outside of nighttime. It would be an incredibly stupid debate, that would be a waste of time trying to proove something any informed member of the public would be able to determine in short order simply by doing something as trivial as a news search. ) Start a new thread on this matter or leave it at that kindly, I don't want to argue over something that is so obvious.


----------



## PrepperFF712 (Nov 12, 2015)

So... can you prove that I'm not married to a corrections officer? Better yet... prove my wife isn't a Corrections Officer? 

You're a bit of a dick man. I'm sure your dick is bigger than his... and your daddy can beat up his daddy. I'm guessing you don't have a girlfriend with all the free time you have to research other people and attempt to disprove their accreditations. 

I'm Canadian. Disprove that.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

I've gotta a bunch of buddies that were former prison guards. Even the foreman was one. He made it to captain. But none of them brag about it. The captain is a foreman at a tire factory now and makes more money, as do the other former guards. Nothing to brag about... I've heard some crazy stories from them. You seem to think that all these folks are by the book because you believe everything you read on google. The truth is that they do what works. They are outnumbered and guarding the scum of the earth. They do what they have to do to keep some semblance of order. You, will, have as much experience guarding inmates as I do. You have no idea what you're talking about. Let it go. All you're doing is making yourself look like a fool.


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

Arklatex said:


> I've gotta a bunch of buddies that were former prison guards. Even the foreman was one. He made it to captain. But none of them brag about it. The captain is a foreman at a tire factory now and makes more money, as do the other former guards. Nothing to brag about... I've heard some crazy stories from them. You seem to think that all these folks are by the book because you believe everything you read on google. The truth is that they do what works. They are outnumbered and guarding the scum of the earth. They do what they have to do to keep some semblance of order. You, will, have as much experience guarding inmates as I do. You have no idea what you're talking about. Let it go. All you're doing is making yourself look like a fool.


Start a new thread. It is laughable you are trying to put on that prisons are only lockeddown at night. It is an idiotic premise to stake your reputations on.

None the less start a new thread on this topic, "Are they Prison Officers or not" if you really want to, as there is no reason to hijack and derail the original thread.

Dude anyone who isn't suffering from mental deficiencies or illiteracy should clearly see who is being foolish.

I could fill up tons and tons of pages with incidences of lockdowns.

Since this could be turned back.
Mansfield prison officials investigate critical incident placing jail on lockdown - newsnet5.com Cleveland

Ok here is one not nighttime lockdown. I could fill pages and pages and pages of such incidences around the US.

Just stop, it is an idiotic discussion for me to waste my time trying to proove lockdowns do not only occur at night. It is just idiotic.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Will2 said:


> Start a new thread. It is laughable you are trying to put on that prisons are only lockeddown at night. It is an idiotic premise to stake your reputations on.
> 
> None the less start a new thread on this topic, "Are they Prison Officers or not" if you really want to, as there is no reason to hijack and derail the original thread.
> 
> ...


Once again, you have proven your incompetence. I, nor any of the CO's, have made the claim that prisons or jails only lockdown at night.


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

PrepperFF712 said:


> So... can you prove that I'm not married to a corrections officer? Better yet... prove my wife isn't a Corrections Officer?
> 
> You're a bit of a dick man. I'm sure your dick is bigger than his... and your daddy can beat up his daddy. I'm guessing you don't have a girlfriend with all the free time you have to research other people and attempt to disprove their accreditations.
> 
> I'm Canadian. Disprove that.


I don't know all I know is that you have stated your were or are a fire fighter, and have a wife who is a corrections officer. The likelyhood of this would be to figure out how many corrections facilities are in a reasonable daily commute radius of Quinte.

I generally don't doubt people until the facts add up based on cross analysis not based upon individual suspicions. IE reasonable grounds not reasonable suspicion.

It seems possible as Kingston is close by, this would provide the possibility, if I placed you in West Quinte, I don't know though to be honest. You havn't said something like fires arn't put out with water yet.

Totally off topic though start a new thread on. IS HE REAL OR IS HE FAKE thread or something. It is totally off topic.

Although I would likely be able to narrow down your identity very closely simply by looking at town appointment records of firefighters.


----------



## SittingElf (Feb 9, 2016)

We COMMAND you to stop doubting those who have stated their occupations.

We are displeased that you do not listen to reasoned positions.

We will not allow it any further....there is no question of authenticity.

We command this, because we are the king....and have the crown to prove it!


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

Arklatex said:


> Once again, you have proven your incompetence. I, nor any of the CO's, have made the claim that prisons or jails only lockdown at night.


Reread this post.



GrumpyBiker said:


> I figured I'd just sit and watch this for a bit before chimimg in.
> 
> Reality check folks.
> There are 125 inmates on average in the "locks / pods" in my prison with only one officer per lock / pod.
> Unlike the Hollywood movies, inmates are only locked in their cells ( if it's a prison that actually has cells) at night.......


So is this you agreeing Grumpy biker hasn't worked at a prison for the last 20 years of his life, or now adding another totally irrefutable inaccuracy, in an attempt to further derail this thread?


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)




----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

Will2 said:


> I have been a victim of peoples flamebaiting for years. I am not an internet commando, nor do I want to argue with you


This says it all, folks. If you are the common denominator....well....


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Will2 said:


> LOL good one.
> 
> What prison do you work for, I have a nudgin you are lying.
> 
> ...


Yet another thread gone sideways courtesy of Willie! :snipe:


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Will2 said:


> Reread this post.
> 
> So is this you agreeing Grumpy biker hasn't worked at a prison for the last 20 years of his life, or now adding another totally irrefutable inaccuracy, in an attempt to further derail this thread?


No, this is you reading way too deep into something and derailing the thread. All he said was that most of the inmates are loose during the day. If the officers need to lock the place down, they will lock it down...


----------



## GrumpyBiker (Nov 25, 2015)

I see the Keyboard Commando is still at it.
Well, here's what I'll do...
I will challenge you (Will2) , or anyone else on here who suspects I am not what I say I am, to contact whomever the senior moderator is on here and have them contact me via the e-mail I registered with on the forum.
I will forward it and reply to them from my Departmental e-mail account and provide them with my credentials.
The moderator will then be able to attest as to whether I am what I say I am.
But I will not post any personal or professional information on an open forum.

Edit: to the OP, I appoligise for your thread getting hijacked & any part I played in that. I know it's a PITA when it happens.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Grumpy...... I have no idea where or how you obtained that picture of me. But I want, no..... I demand that you send me a check for $500.00 for using it. Also ...... note that if you want to work a long term deal on using my photo I am interested also.


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

A Watchman said:


> Grumpy...... I have no idea where or how you obtained that picture of me. But I want, no..... I demand that you send me a check for $500.00 for using it. Also ...... note that if you want to work a long term deal on using my photo I am interested also.


Wow that's a hell of a deal. $50,000 for the other pictures doesn't seem worth it anymore


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

No bona fides necessary here GB.


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

Ditto^
Trust us, no one here doubts you for a second


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

GrumpyBiker said:


> I see the Keyboard Commando is still at it.
> Well, here's what I'll do...
> I will challenge you (Will2) , or anyone else on here who suspects I am not what I say I am, to contact whomever the senior moderator is on here and have them contact me via the e-mail I registered with on the forum.
> I will forward it and reply to them from my Departmental e-mail account and provide them with my credentials.
> ...


Its not worth exposing yourself to somebody who's blatantly trolling by calling peoples credentials into question. Its the internet, you gotta take everything that anybody says with a grain of salt. Its not worth risking exposure and potentially your 20 year career//pension on a troll. I also think its silly and small of will to immediately threaten peoples jobs and lawsuits like he does.


----------



## PrepperFF712 (Nov 12, 2015)

Will2 said:


> I don't know all I know is that you have stated your were or are a fire fighter, and have a wife who is a corrections officer. The likelyhood of this would be to figure out how many corrections facilities are in a reasonable daily commute radius of Quinte.
> 
> I generally don't doubt people until the facts add up based on cross analysis not based upon individual suspicions. IE reasonable grounds not reasonable suspicion.
> 
> ...


Yep, I'm a volunteer firefighter. Not really public news though, unless you're able to hack into my department's database. Volunteers come and go.

And some fires aren't put out with water.....

I am the OP... and this is getting funny. Lets bring it back on track here.


----------

